# Electric Space Heater / Fireplace...



## NorPlan (Mar 17, 2015)

:help: The Space Heater is a Hampton Bay (HB Mokeno) a product from Home Depot.. It had been working fine for 3 months ,  work as Rated .. Then the ReSet a button started popping.. Hit the ReSet Button SH would work fine for a couple minutes then Pop again... What could be the problem ?? Or is there a way to Reset the Reset if you will.. Cheers Thanks Ideas & Advice Appreciated..


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2015)

If it was a short you would expect it to kick right away, I would think you are looking a overheating problem. Is the fan coming on and is the free airflow to the intake.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 17, 2015)

check for dust or debris.......................


----------



## NorPlan (Mar 18, 2015)

nealtw said:


> If it was a short you would expect it to kick right away, I would think you are looking a overheating problem. Is the fan coming on and is the free airflow to the intake.



:agree:  My Son checked for loose connections , a Fan within the Fan appeared to be ceased.. He cleaned & greased the Fan, says it was running like a Champ Flat Out for a couple minutes then Popped again... Apparently the Control Dial / Variable Speed Knob doesn't respond now.. (???). :hide: Beauty :help:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

Has this thing got a remote control too.


----------

